

Show HN: Tool to check what size your monitor truly is. - ptm
http://pective.com/help/what-is-my-monitor-size

======
cs702
The title is slightly misleading -- a better title would have been "tool
allows you to see the actual size of products on your screen."

The link points to an application that allows you to measure your monitor's
dimensions and then see the real-life size of various items on-screen.

E-commerce websites badly need this to display products at real-life scale...

